# Hamachi: Destination Host Unreachable

## mipt.shurik

Friend tell me that I must disable encryption and compression.

How and where I can do it?

wgetpaste -c "ifconfig"

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/227665/

wgetpaste -c "hamachi list"

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/227667/

wgetpaste -c "ping -c 1 5.168.31.225"

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/227670/

----------

## Aries97

When I saw your post I was curious.  I looked Hamachi up on wikipedia. It says that it uses UDP connections and IPX traffic. 

Do you have IPX enabled in your kernel?

```
[*] Networking Support --->

Networking Options --->

<*> The IPX Protocol
```

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *Aries97 wrote:*   

> When I saw your post I was curious.  I looked Hamachi up on wikipedia. It says that it uses UDP connections and IPX traffic. 
> 
> Do you have IPX enabled in your kernel?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, and i was disablet. I enable it and reboot but nothing good: again unreachble.

More than that i enable all in networkind support / networking options and nothing=\

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
# hamachi list

   [Net_db]

       5.104.165.171    davohomeide              

     x 5.168.31.225     GenaBobkov               

     x 5.168.54.51      mephisto                 

       5.195.31.165     noob         
```

That looks like you are not online in net_db net yet. All you have to do is:

```
hamachi go-online Net_db
```

And after that it should have a "*" meaning you are in:

```
* [my net]

     * 5.192.115.11     my host
```

Cheers!

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # hamachi list
> 
> ...

 

nope, I was online. 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/228316/

----------

## lopb

HI, i have the same problem.. destination unreachable

from windows it says there is a tunnel problem with my linux client.

any help?

thanks

lopb-server ~ # hamachi list

 * [dainippon]

       5.169.142.149    dvr

       5.183.156.66     fabio

       5.185.21.236     TM6292

       5.205.2.192      lopb-movil

       5.207.174.142    lopb-dvr

     * 5.62.198.148     lopb-movil-hp              200.80.242.46:2235

lopb-server ~ # ping 5.62.198.148

PING 5.62.198.148 (5.62.198.148) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 5.78.226.59 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 5.78.226.59 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

----------

